# Banned wagon's Bagged wagon (VW Fox Air Suspension)



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

OK this is the final version of my Air Suspension. after a few different versions I can post a sort of how to. 
the parts list to date:
Koni adjustable struts for the front #8610-1436
1 x 3/8" 150 PSI Hot Rod Economy Front/Back Kit 
2 x UVAIR Front Bracket kit for MacPherson 
1 x Chapman Universal Strut Kit [NON MAC] $469.94 
2 x front bags UVAIR Aero Sport 
VIAIR 2" Single Needle Gauge Black Face Illuminated 160psi 
Rear lower mount hardware
the jam nuts
the nuts
the bolts 24mmx3x80mm
longer bolts I needed to go higher in the rear 24mmx3x140mm
Front strut housings cut down 52mm to match the shorter koins. 
















made some adjustable mounts for the bags. the length of the spacer (50mm tubing) 
























Top mounts and strut bearing mod 
























Fronts all done ready for install








Rear Setup 
Adjustable lower mounts 
















raised rear towers
































The rear beam only goes so far up then it hits the under side of the car. looked at notching the unibody. made some drop plates 








Mounting the compressor and tank 
























the gauges and switches 
















the valves in the rain tray








The full and vary long story of the build
and the finished product 





_Modified by Banned wagon at 9:56 PM 12-20-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Banned wagon's Bagged wagon (Banned wagon)*


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Banned wagon's Bagged wagon (Banned wagon)*


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Banned wagon's Bagged wagon (Banned wagon)*

Wuh-wow!


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Banned wagon's Bagged wagon (reddfoxx)*

as always banned...amazing!


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Banned wagon's Bagged wagon (Banned wagon)*

Congrats Ric http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !


----------



## broken041 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Banned wagon's Bagged wagon (Banned wagon)*

Outstanding job! I wish my welds looked that good in tight spaces. Looks great.


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Banned wagon's Bagged wagon (broken041)*

Saw your Fox in the latest PVW this last Saturday and got all giddy. Good Job Ric

EDIT... To correct Ric's name...








Sorry.


_Modified by Rien at 8:56 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Banned wagon's Bagged wagon (Rien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rien* »_Good Job _Rick_

You are welcome _Rain_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Banned wagon's Bagged wagon (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Your welcome _Rain_ 
Must ... resist ... grammar n a z i ... urges ...
Ahem. While I've never been a fan of going /that/ low, your work is astounding, as always. 


_Modified by kerensky at 7:33 AM 12-21-2009_


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: Banned wagon's Bagged wagon (Banned wagon)*

It's Low!
It's Hawt!
It's a Fox!


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Banned wagon's Bagged wagon (Banned wagon)*

Nice job, man








Your Fox that way reminded me of a Gol a member of CdGQ...
Also with air suspension, but is very, very low the Gol...
Here some pictures of the Gol:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Banned wagon's Bagged wagon (gus_quadrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gus_quadrado* »_Nice job, man








Your Fox that way reminded me of a Gol a member of CdGQ...
Also with air suspension, but is very, very low the Gol...


Wow the body on mine sitting on the ground both front and rear. The front of that is the same as mine. but the rear he must of done some work to the under side of the car.
damit now i need to get back in the shop. oh well i will settle for Lowest Fox's in in North America for now ..


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Banned wagon's Bagged wagon (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
... but the rear he must of done some work to the under side of the car.


Come on Ric, that's an easy one:
1. Install *instant* air dump valve.
2. Inflate bags.
3. Hit the dump switch and bang belly pan on the ground.
4. Repeat steps 2 and 3 until pan is sufficently bashed in.
_TAA - DAA!!!_


----------



## gus_quadrado (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Banned wagon's Bagged wagon (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
Wow the body on mine sitting on the ground both front and rear. The front of that is the same as mine. but the rear he must of done some work to the under side of the car.
damit now i need to get back in the shop. oh well i will settle for Lowest Fox's in in North America for now ..









lol
If you want, I can talk with he to know what he made on his Gol...








And notice that the wheels of his Gol are "orbital" what that I spoke these times here in the forum ... hehe The famous Orbital wheels of Gol GTi...


_Modified by gus_quadrado at 6:35 PM 12-21-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Banned wagon's Bagged wagon (gus_quadrado)*


















































the season of giving. I give you more picture..


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

oh yea it was in this mag too 
http://www.stanceworks.com/?p=448


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Nice article!
I've always wondered, whether one uses coilovers or air, doesn't the alignment get screwed up by all that changing geometry?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

for the alignment, with coils you set your the height your going to drive at then get it aligned. with Air you pick the height (psi settings with you in the car) you are going to do most of you driving and set it at that. When you lay it out to park or all the way up for a driveway is really not going to where out your tires.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Your Fox is plain pimp. That is all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (iluvfastcarz)*

What's wrong with that black wagon?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddfoxx* »_What's wrong with that black wagon?









in due time.. its still new to my ways


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_in due time.. its still new to my ways








Poor thing is probably looking at the bagged wagon and thinking, "Dang, that looks like it hurts..." kinda like how I look at folks with tats and piercings...


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*

i am speechless. beautiful work.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (lilgreydentwagen)*









I am going to start on the body work soon. the shell is really clean, just a few dings.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


----------



## SoLeFooD (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Im glad I stumbled across this car.
Absolutely amazing sir. Love it.
Great job.


----------



## bjwhite (Mar 3, 2004)

Funny. As an Allroad owner, I think air suspensions are for RAISING when the time arises, not lowering.
Let's see some pics of the thing fully up in the air Allroad style!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (bjwhite)*









All the way up my car is still lower then a stock fox.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

If that is all he way up, your all the way up is as low as I hope to go!
Looks great.
What are the body work plans?
More extreme than the Hover Car?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_All the way up my car is still lower then a stock fox. 
Hmmm, all the way up with a bit higher profile tire and I'd hit it!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

then it would be where i started


----------



## bjwhite (Mar 3, 2004)

There we go! Looks much better where you started. haha....but to each their own.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (bjwhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjwhite* »_There we go! Looks much better where you started. haha....but to each their own. 
To be fair, we can't really drive a car as low as his. I'd be replacing all kinds of parts on a weekly basis with what passes for roads in this state. If I'd grown up in LA-LA-land, I might be 'moar lowerz' inclined, too.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

No LA LA land for me I am from Seattle


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

this is absolutely inspirational to my car daydreams.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_No LA LA land for me I am from Seattle
Hmm, didn't know that, though it doesn't really change what I said at all. It just makes the implication that /you/ were born there incorrect.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

typical to the Fox forum that low is bad. I have plenty of cars with lots of ground clearance. 
any way back to this car


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome back from the dead old friend (the thread that is )


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Ah, cool, good to see some coming back.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

Banned wagon said:


> typical to the Fox forum that *low is bad*. I have plenty of cars with lots of ground clearance.
> any way back to this car


*low is good!*


----------



## VWFoxy (Nov 14, 2000)

Sweet ride! You inspire me for my 88 Silver Wagon.


----------



## FOXER (Nov 1, 2007)

*Awesome!*

Wow, this looks GREAT! I like it all the way up! Nice work!


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

you are hands down my hero man. Im on my second Fox wagon, this one I did static. what a terrifying 8hr drive to NJ for Waterfest hahaha.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Thats a gnarly stache you got man!:thumbup:


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

hahaha thanks man! special mod for show season haha


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

So i am now able to go lower 

Cut a hole in the floor for the exhaust to go over the rear beam









removed the old 









bent up and installed new system tucked all the way up


















now i need to make a cover and weld it back in


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I was just showing this to my wife, and telling her how and why you were doing it, and showed her pix of your car on the ground. Thinking to myself, "that's the lowest Fox ever, and there's no way to go lower," and then realized yes, you would be going lower...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh no I have had that conversation a few time "the Why are you doing this talk" There is no good answer ever, but usually I just tell them I am a idiot or there is no logical answer as to why. All I can tell you is that Low is like Go one you get a started making your car faster faster you just keep working on it trying to get every last HP you can Low is no different. 

i am going to raise the motor a 1" or so soon just cuz i can


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Ok got the exhaust cover all welded in and seat Modified (I.E. wack the under side of the seat with dead blow hammer a few times)


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks good. Glad the seat was so easy.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

I assume you can't sit in the center of the seat, tho? At least not without feeling that pipe cover in your tailbone. Since I carry 5 in my Fox regularly (and yes, both Foxes have a center seat belt in the back) I'd get a ton of whining if I made that mod...


----------



## sighbat (Apr 25, 2010)

Why raise the motor? The parts that are lowest are the the transmission and subframe, and to raise either of those, you're gonna need to massage the unibody quite a bit. It's not like the A chassis cars where the oil pan is the lowest part and that's why people raise the motors. 

Please explain yourself. opcorn:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

sighbat said:


> Please explain yourself. opcorn:


well by raise I mean tilt I guess. Raise the two side mounts a bit and the front snubber mount up as much as i can while keeping the rear of the trans and linkage in the tunnel. yes the oil pan is not the lowest point on the fox but it does hang out in front of the sub frame unprotected. the departure angle (sorry a the from the 4x4 word) on the fox due to the longitudinal arrangement is really poor. the wheels are really far back from the front compared to the A chassis cars. also working on plans for a skid plate



kerensky said:


> I assume you can't sit in the center of the seat, tho? At least not without feeling that pipe cover in your tailbone. Since I carry 5 in my Fox regularly (and yes, both Foxes have a center seat belt in the back) I'd get a ton of whining if I made that mod...


I have no center seat belts in any of my Fox's. I been driving Foxes for 18 years i have had rear passengers only a few times. My kids will never be allowed in my foxes.


----------



## sighbat (Apr 25, 2010)

Banned wagon said:


> well by raise I mean tilt I guess. Raise the two side mounts a bit and the front snubber mount up as much as i can while keeping the rear of the trans and linkage in the tunnel. yes the oil pan is not the lowest point on the fox but it does hang out in front of the sub frame unprotected. the departure angle (sorry a the from the 4x4 word) on the fox due to the longitudinal arrangement is really poor. the wheels are really far back from the front compared to the A chassis cars. also working on plans for a skid plate
> .


understood. heh, havent heard 'departure angle' in a long time. I miss that


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

So you want to improve your angle of departure for when you are backing out of driveways? I'm thinking angle of approach is your concern if you're cleaning up the low hanging bits in the front...

"Angle of Approach" http://www.carlist.com/autoglossary/autoglossary_35.html
"Angle of Departure" http://www.carlist.com/autoglossary/autoglossary_36.html

Sorry, don't mean to be knit-picking... Just double checking my understanding of the terms.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

HA ha Yes snow you are correct. but ya get my drift


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Yeah, I was pretty sure I got it, but due to lack of 4X4 exposure (4WD truck kind - not stock Fox kind), wanted to make sure I wasn't noobing it all to hell...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Banned wagon said:


> My kids will never be allowed in my foxes.


Wow, that's quite a statement. Just for my own curiosity, is this a safety issue for you? Did you feel this way before your old wagon was run into? 

Frankly, if I didn't feel a car was safe enough to take my children in it, I probably wouldn't drive it myself.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I have other vehicles that are more suited to transport them.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

And maybe it's more of a cleanliness issue than safety?


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats some dam nice work !!!!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

amazing work wow! definitely very impressive you have a lot of skill :thumbup: 

you for sure kill the stance 

bags and 15x8 RML's just too clean 

:thumbup: to you sir


----------



## schells86 (Feb 15, 2008)

i wish they made co's for the fox. id buy a fox, just to dump it.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*...*


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

VWFOX407 said:


> My official wallpaper until I get me a Fox wagon...:thumbup:.


Easily the best fox picture of all time in my book, it is on my work computer as a background :beer:


----------



## spdrace11 (Oct 27, 2003)

Noice. I love lowered wagens. I plan on lowering mine soon but im going to use coil sleeves. 

What kind of wheels are those?? They look like over sized snow flakes....


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

spdrace11 said:


> What kind of wheels are those?? They look like over sized snow flakes....


That's exactly what they are. There is a company that produces them - I think they introduced 'em about 2 years ago? Not sure if they plan on doing additional runs - depends upon how well they sold, I guess.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

kerensky said:


> That's exactly what they are. There is a company that produces them - I think they introduced 'em about 2 years ago? Not sure if they plan on doing additional runs - depends upon how well they sold, I guess.


Yep Yep called RML's "snowflakes" fifteen52 sells them.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

So much win in this thread.

I admire your work.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

x2

rad.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

it was time to clean up the body, and shave a few bits off 





































blocking and and more blocking.. almost in primer. 





























paint coming soon


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

VERY nice!!
The windshield rust never looks _that_ bad until you tear into it... Glad you're addressing it!

Looking forward to the end result :thumbup:


----------



## Zentex (Jan 20, 2016)

Your's is the example for my wagon :thumbup:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## Zentex (Jan 20, 2016)

OMGzor


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*WOW. JUST WOW, Ric....................*


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

The Character line really stands out Banned, love the color...good choice :thumbup: any pics from the the rust repair and what else remains on this fine show piece?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks guys, she is far from perfect. I need to fix the rod nock. the interior needs a lot of attention. All the trim and bumpers are looking tired. The air system needs some reconfiguration for better ride.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking good! I'm glad you decided to keep your collection.


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)

owww... perfect!!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks cool; glad she's back on the road. No way we could ride that low here... the potholes are crazy right now.


----------



## Zentex (Jan 20, 2016)

Such a great example! :heart:


----------



## jaysleeves (Mar 24, 2010)

fapfapfapfap

Amazing work!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Went Surfing 



























then went to Jail


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*I have a surf board Papa Ric.............maybe I'll bring it down with my "bitch" and we can do a photoshoot. But mine isn't worthy to be next to yours though. Hahaha.*


----------

